# Why Federal 9mm ammo not selling



## wpshooter

I notice that the local Walmart carries the Winchester White Box 9mm 115 gr. FMJ ammo (normally in the 100 round value pack boxes) that most of the other Walmart and other vendors carry. 

When they receive a supply of this ammo it usually sells out in a very short period of time.

However, I notice that my local Walmart also has some Federal 9mm 115 gr. FMJ ammo in boxes of 50 (#WM5199) and even though 2 boxes of this ammo is even a bit less expensive than the Winchester White Box 100 round ammo, it just stays on the shelf, i.e. none of it is ever sold.

Is there some reason why people buy the Winchester White Box ammo and just seem to ignore the Federal ammo ? Is this ammo not any good or is there some other reason that people are not buying it and are buying the slightly more expense WWB instead ?

Thanks.


----------



## bruce333

Brand loyalty?

If my WM had any Federal 9mm, I'd buy it. Especially if it was cheaper than WWB.


----------



## recoilguy

Federal 9 mm is every bit as adequate as WWB is. 

RCG


----------



## DJ Niner

I use the Federal Champion 9mm from Walmart fairly regularly; in fact, I just shot a couple of boxes of it through a Glock 34 earlier today, with no problems at all. It seems to be slightly more accurate than the average target/range blasting ammo (in my experience and in my weapons). It does have a few quirks that folks should be aware of, however.

It is slightly slower in velocity than similar loads from other manufacturers. I chronographed several target/range ammo types through a Glock 17 and Glock 17C, and the Federal Champion load was the slowest of the four 115 grain full metal jacket loads tested (others were Winchester/USA 100 round white box "Value Pack"; the original CCI Blazer with the aluminum case; and CCI Blazer Brass). The Federal clocked-in at an average of 1140 Feet Per Second (FPS) in the G17, while the Win/USA Value Pack ammo was moving at an average of 1205 FPS (10-shot averages for both). In the G17C (ported barrel), the averages were 1106 FPS and 1146 FPS, respectively. That is a fairly significant difference; another way to look at it would be to say the Winchester load out of the ported G17C is faster than the Federal ammo out of the non-ported G17.

The slower velocity may contribute to the load's above-average accuracy, but it also can cause problems if combined with other factors. The reason I did the velocity comparison was one of the folks on another gun-related discussion board had reported functioning problems with his ported Glock and the Champion ammo, saying it felt weaker than other stuff he had used (which was eventually supported by the chronograph results). However, my G17C had no functioning problems with the load at all. His gun was brand new, not broken-in, and may not have been lubricated before firing (as recommended by the Glock manual). Mine gun was well-broken-in, clean (the Federal load was the first load tested), and lubricated according to the manual. I did get indications that it was ejecting less energetically than the other loads, but they all ejected cleanly in my gun.

After the testing, another person pointed out something interesting; the Champion 9mm ammo has a warning on the back of the box that states: "DO NOT USE IN FIREARMS WITH PORTED BARRELS OR PORTED RECOIL COMPENSATORS." It does not say why, and the Federal Champion ammo boxes in .40 and .45 (see edit below) do not display the same warnings. Is it because the 9mm is so weak that it may not function well in comped/ported weapons, or is it something else?

EDIT, 2-12-11: I have now seen .45 Champion ammunition boxes with the "DO NOT USE IN FIREARMS WITH PORTED BARRELS OR PORTED RECOIL COMPENSATORS" warning, so it is not just limited to the 9mm loads as I originally said above.

On the subject of "something else", when accuracy testing several different weapons with the Champion 9mm ammo, I noticed the bullets from one box appeared visually different from the bullets in another box. One was a normal-looking copper-jacketed bullet; the other looked more like a plated lead bullet. It was strange enough that I took a picture of one of each of the rounds standing side-by-side (one also looks a little taller than the other, too):










I assume they are just buying the cheapest bullets in bulk, which vary from purchase to purchase (might even be different makers). I've seen similar changes before in less expensive 9mm ammo; years ago, the WWB Value Packs had a bullet with a strange greenish tint, and then at some point they went to a more normal-appearing copper-jacketed bullet. Even bullets in expensive defense ammo will change slightly over time (I know of several different types or "generations" of Gold Dot JHP bullets, for example).

Anyway, it could be that folks have heard about or noticed one or more of the above items and made an informed decision not to use the Champion ammo, which would explain why it seems more plentiful on the shelves. As for myself, I've made a note to no longer use it in my ported weapons, and if I need a larger quantity for accuracy testing or a competition, I always match-up the lot numbers on the box end flaps to make sure I'm getting ammo from the same production batch. I will continue to enjoy the cost savings ($10.47 per 50 here), lower recoil impulse (faster follow-up shots in the competitions!), and better accuracy (in my weapons, at least) that the Federal Champion 9mm ammo provides.

(I am not connected to any ammunition manufacturer or seller in any way, nor did I profit from, or receive any free products for, this report).


----------



## Shipwreck

The Federal sells out here, and the WWB sells last. So, it must just be the location.

I only shoot Federal. Its not QUITE as dirty as WWB.


----------



## DJ Niner

Found this while searching for something else. Company says the no-ported-guns restriction is due to possible shaving of the plated-type bullet:

The View From North Central Idaho - Not for law enforcement use


----------



## dondavis3

I've never noticed what you're saying at my walmart.

I'd buy and use either one.

:smt1099


----------



## cougartex

The WWB sells better than the Federal at my Walmart. Sometimes the WWB value pack has 1 to 3 extra rounds.


----------



## falchunt

*No Federals here*

I live in NW Ohio and if there is a box of Federals available on the shelf, I would buy. I am usually stuck with the choice of wwb 115gr, or....nothing.... They do stock Federals but they sell out within an hour or two of getting the ammo in. I know the man who stocks the shelves and he says people have figured out when their shipments come in, and will wait for an hour or two sometimes until someone comes out of the back with a box, and buy every box of federal they have. Limit is 6 boxes, but they normally get 4-5 boxes in at a time....so....no Federals for me 

I have shot federals before through my pistol, bought them from local gun show, and I thought they shot pretty good, and they were noticeably cleaner than wwb.

So to answer the question, IMO there is nothing wrong with Federal, and if I had the opportunity I would buy it, especially if it was cheaper than wwb.


----------



## jeffegg2

The Federal sells out first at the WM near me.


----------



## IDPA

*winchester 9mm 115 grain 100 round sqib load*



wpshooter said:


> I notice that the local Walmart carries the Winchester White Box 9mm 115 gr. FMJ ammo (normally in the 100 round value pack boxes) that most of the other Walmart and other vendors carry
> 
> I bought a box of 9mm 115 grainWinchester white box 100 round from Wal Mart. Took to the range and had a squib load. Bullet stuck in the barrel of my Glock 34. Noticed improper recoil and noise. Opened the slide and powder fell out. Had to use a rod to drive the bullet from the barrel.


----------



## IDPA

I bought a box of 9mm 115 grainWinchester white box 100 round from Wal Mart. Took to the range and had a squib load. Bullet stuck in the barrel of my Glock 34. Noticed improper recoil and noise. Opened the slide and powder fell out. Had to use a rod to drive the bullet from the barrel.


----------



## RugerP95

Three local WM around me...none carry the 100 boxes in 9mm. Can't figure it out.


----------



## Philco

RugerP95 said:


> Three local WM around me...none carry the 100 boxes in 9mm. Can't figure it out.


Maybe they are getting grabbed up quickly before you even know they are there. They don't lay on the shelves long in my area.


----------



## chessail77

I have used federal in both 9mm and .40 and never had any problems.....JJ


----------



## skullfr

Federal ammo is considered one of the top brands.The lower quality ones are not as tightly controlled in production.


----------



## RugerP95

Philco said:


> Maybe they are getting grabbed up quickly before you even know they are there. They don't lay on the shelves long in my area.


I ask the salesman at each store, they said they don't stock them...???


----------



## IDPA

IDPA said:


> I bought a box of 9mm 115 grainWinchester white box 100 round from Wal Mart. Took to the range and had a squib load. Bullet stuck in the barrel of my Glock 34. Noticed improper recoil and noise. Opened the slide and powder fell out. Had to use a rod to drive the bullet from the barrel.


I still have the empty box and the bullet that lodged in the barrel.. I am calling Winchester to complain about the ammo.


----------



## numbertwo

I just bought a 50ct box from one of the shops yesterday for $17, I'd never buy it again unless I was desperate.

But that's only because of the price. Sadly the lowest I've found here is $15/box and $250/case. So I'll just stick with that.


Well there's always steel (brand unknown) for $12 but I'll have to pass as I've had problems with them.


----------



## berettatoter

I have not had any issues with the Federal ammo, but I tend to buy more Speer and Remington stuff.


----------



## jgadget

My local WalMart carries both the Federal 9mm 115gr boxes of 50 for $12.97 (just went up a few weeks ago from $11.97) and also the boxes of 100 (loose) for $19.97. I went to 3 different WalMarts in the area and cleaned them out of what stock they had (2000 rounds)--I have searched for a better deal EVERYWHERE and nothing beats their price. Downside is that you cannot buy online and none of the staff in any store I have ever been to knows how to check the stock correctly.

I also buy Federal .45ACP 230gr in boxes of 50 there for $17.97. The WWB price for 100 loose went up last week from $23.97 to $29.97. I have heard that all Winchester ammo has gone up everywhere.

Stock up while you can before the government puts even more restrictions on ammo. I live in NJ and if it wasn't for living so close to PA, I would just move out of this anti gun state!


----------



## skullfr

there are plenty of places to buy online


----------



## rex

Federal is very good ammo,but the bottom of the line cheap stuff is like anyone else's,it's cheap and you're more likely to find the problems with it over the premium line.Federal brass is excelent from the reloading standpoint,it's thick and lasts.The only problem you may have is if you are running the line on pressure in a thinner case and put that load in Federal brass.This doesn't mean the max load from the manual,this is actual pressure signs as you worked up the load and backed off.Conversely,Remington brass is the thinnest and the first to split after repeated loadings.If you don't plan on ever reloading and know someone that does,they'll love you for giving them the Federal cases.


----------



## IDPA

rex said:


> Federal is very good ammo,but the bottom of the line cheap stuff is like anyone else's,it's cheap .


Federal 45acp ammo 230 grain FMJ uses small pistol primers on some and large pistol primers on others. You must sort out before reloading.


----------



## denner

To me and my guns it shoots a little dirty and is weaker than WWB, 2 good reasons for me, i'd go up to 2.00 a box more for WWB anymore I'd buy champion.


----------



## rex

IDPA said:


> Federal 45acp ammo 230 grain FMJ uses small pistol primers on some and large pistol primers on others. You must sort out before reloading.


True,I forgot all about that.I quit with range brass quite a few years ago and bought a pile of Starline brass before they started the mixing.

Denner is correct too,the Federal is pretty wimpy stuff.It is a bit dirty but I don't find it far off from WWB,they're all good compared to light loads of Bullseye powder though.


----------



## 870ShellShucker

I've tried Wal-Mart's value offerings by Federal, Winchester WB, and Remington UMC in 45 Auto. I got my best results with the Remington UMC, and believe it to be a better product. The projectiles seem to be seated better in the UMC cases, and don't move around as much. I also got slightly better POA/POI accuracy with the UMC.


----------



## DLYskes1976

ok, i know this thread has been dead for a bit, but i came upon it trying to find out any info on the Federal 9mm ammo vs the winchester WB ammo.. well tonight after work was done, i stopped by the local Walmart and noticed they had WWB 9mm ammo in 200 count boxes for 47$, they had some Tulammo and brassmaxx and Federal in 100 count, but nothing in 200 count... the brassmaxx in 100 count ( for two boxes ) was cheaper than the 200 count WBB, but only by a dollar n change... I ended up getting two of the WWB packs... and figure i will stop back friday or saturday and snag up some more after pay day.. 

I have shot a box of the WWB 50 count and had no issues along with the remington umc, just to see if there was any difference than, the Aguila 124grain my local range sells, which is like 1$ more.... but the 200 count boxes make it well worth buying, because for the price i am basically getting a box for free....


----------

